
The “best cold email ever” using automated image generators - gk1
https://ramptshirts.com/blog/2018/01/12/wrote-sent-best-cold-email-ever/
======
NeilRamp
Thanks for posting this. Just got pointed at it.

Anyway, I'm the guy in all the photos. If anyone has any questions, I'm happy
to answer them!

